

A Start-Up Tries to Prepare Students to Work in Start-Ups - pjmo
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/08/28/a-start-up-tries-to-prepare-students-to-work-in-start-ups/

======
Eduardo3rd
Startups like this that address the talent crunch in startup hubs like SV,
NYC, Boston, etc are an interesting concept. However, I can't help but wonder
if there would be more value in building them in a place that was talent rich
but startup poor. There are lots of schools with great engineering/computer
science programs that are far away from these hubs (Michigan, UIUC, Purdue,
etc). If you could attract top talent from thees places to a program like the
one mentioned here I feel like startups should be willing to make the trip out
to recruit if the crunch is as bad as everyone says it is right now.

~~~
mlader
Full Disclosure: I was one of the participants in the first Boston Startup
School class.

One of the great benefits of the program was the plethora of networking
opportunities that appeared via the instructors and the constant interaction
with local startups. The program also focused on a diversity of skill sets &
preparation for positions that are critical to the success of most startups:
Marketing, Product Design, Sales & Biz Dev, and of course Software
Development. We also had participants come in from all over the United States
and the world, so I don't think drawing in top talent would be too difficult
once the program has established itself. Even so, the program thrived on
people with an entrepreneurial spirit and drive to learn & create rather than
pure technical talent.

I'm not sure that BSS could have done well in a startup poor environment since
it's success depended a lot on the participation of local startups. That's not
to say, however, that a different program with a different business model
couldn't succeed in such an environment.

